# Random, but any wrist joint stress fractured riders?



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

So I injured my wrist a few years ago doing power cleans in the gym terribly wrong, and the injury stuck with me for years afterwards and even now. Just my left wrist. the pain has subsided but keeps on coming back on and off, every time I've ridden it's been with a wrist guard or wrist wraps until i was good enough where I didn't fall

but just curious, anyone out there that has ever had a stress fractured wrist from falling consistently and landing on your wrist?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

never fractured my wrists, but had carpal tunnel from years of gaming :nerd: fell on my wrist once and the pain reminded me not to do that again. The carpal tunnel does start flaring up when I try to get up from my ass though.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Broke my wrist against pavement about 5 yrs ago while longboarding. 

I think it was the scaphoid and another one of the little bones in your hand/wrist; also hurt some ligaments. 

Hurt as hell then and took a long time to heal. Still hurts every once in a while. Luckily it wasn't a full break of the scaphoid. That's a difficult bone to heal.

I always wear low-profile wrist guards under my gloves/mittens.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Currently riding with and going to therapy for ulna strain/sprains on both wrists. Only hurts with certain movements and grips. Recently got a home program from my therapist, but have been too lazy to implement. Will be riding with wrist guards next year...I think.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I fucked up my wrist a couple months ago using a hammer drill all day, thought it would get better quick but its been really slow. 2 weeks ago i twisted it again and it seems like its gonna take forever......wtf...


----------



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

AgingPunk said:


> Currently riding with and going to therapy for ulna strain/sprains on both wrists. Only hurts with certain movements and grips. Recently got a home program from my therapist, but have been too lazy to implement. Will be riding with wrist guards next year...I think.


Care to share some of the home exercises? Been doing some myself just curious to see if they are similar. I haven't gotten my injury diagnosed yet, but I still have full ROM and just tightness. I just can't apply pressure on it with it flexed (like in a push up position)


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm happy to share, it's a pdf and I can't figure out how to upload it here. PM me your email address.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Turns out I'm part of this club too.
In the same crash where I separated my shoulder, turns out I also did a number on my wrist. Never knew because I wasn't doing much and taking ibuprophen for a while after.
Now that shoulder is getting better I have to wear a brace on wrist to do push ups, otherwise it screams.
Everyone says to pin your elbows when you go down and I understand the thinking but in my case I did just that and mashed right shoulder, effed left wrist anyway.
Moral I guess is to wear as much armor as comfortably possible and even then hope to be lucky because you never know how shits gonna go down.
Next year wrist guards for sure.
Any recommendations for ones that fit under gloves/mitts?
Im an xl already and some brands are still too small so cant size up.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

gotta remember while wearing wrist guards to not be sloppy and fall on your wrists just because it's reinforced ala @dave785 's GF and get a hairline fracture on her forearm or a torn elbow tendon.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

DoubleA said:


> Turns out I'm part of this club too.
> In the same crash where I separated my shoulder, turns out I also did a number on my wrist. Never knew because I wasn't doing much and taking ibuprophen for a while after.
> Now that shoulder is getting better I have to wear a brace on wrist to do push ups, otherwise it screams.
> Everyone says to pin your elbows when you go down and I understand the thinking but in my case I did just that and mashed right shoulder, effed left wrist anyway.
> ...


I love my Level superpipe goretex gloves. They're great gloves and the wrist pads don't look like they cover a lot, but they do.. plus they won't push the weight farther up. I've hit my wrists a ton this season (my first season) and while my shoulders are all kids of messed up, my wrists are just fine.



jae said:


> gotta remember while wearing wrist guards to not be sloppy and fall on your wrists just because it's reinforced ala @dave785 's GF and get a hairline fracture on her forearm or a torn elbow tendon.


Turns out she has a hairline fracture right at the very tip of her forearm bone where it attaches to the elbow. Doc said she shouldn't get a cast and that her main concern should be lack of mobility... she needs to stretch it frequently once it stops hurting. 

if she hadn't had those wrist pads on she would've been toast, but I can't help but think that if we had gotten her single sided wrist pads like the levels then she wouldn't have gotten that fracture.

We're both just thankful that it wasn't until the afternoon of our last day of the season.


----------



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

AgingPunk said:


> I'm happy to share, it's a pdf and I can't figure out how to upload it here. PM me your email address.


I've got to post a few more times to send a PM, so shoot me a PM if you can and I'll respond with my email


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I've had wrist issues from an injury 9 years ago and last year on the last one on my last day at Keyston...I jacked that same wrist up pretty bad. The fall felt extremely bad but I got back up and finished thinking wow it's ok and later that night on the plane ride home it got swollen and had pain all summer and after a few months it went away. On my first day at Vail this season I fell on it and had a massive crunch and thought I was done, and it has been perfect since. I guess I broke the scar tissue or something but it's been the best it's been in a decade since. I figured I would also have some wrist issues and I probably will but ever since November I have had no issues, but you probably should ask a professional.


----------



## Lucrativsoldier (Dec 30, 2015)

I fractured my wrist mountain biking. Like someone else said, I was cautious of my wrist injury, so when I was going down after a bad jump, instead of embracing with my wrist, I tucked it, and come down on my side. Thought it was the best ideal, until I hit the ground and fractured my ribs. Lol. Now I always wear Troy Lee wrist guards when mountain biking. Love them so much, I wanted to use them when snowboarding, but they wouldn't fit comfortbly into my gloves. So I tried the Dakine gloves with the built in wrist guards, and I found them hurting my four arm, so I don't like them. Season wasn't long enough here in Southern California, to find better alternatives.


----------



## trackrabbit21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hungrytitan said:


> I've had wrist issues from an injury 9 years ago and last year on the last one on my last day at Keyston...I jacked that same wrist up pretty bad. The fall felt extremely bad but I got back up and finished thinking wow it's ok and later that night on the plane ride home it got swollen and had pain all summer and after a few months it went away. On my first day at Vail this season I fell on it and had a massive crunch and thought I was done, and it has been perfect since. I guess I broke the scar tissue or something but it's been the best it's been in a decade since. I figured I would also have some wrist issues and I probably will but ever since November I have had no issues, but you probably should ask a professional.


Great that you had it sorted out. I'm guessing it was some scar tissue as well that got broken up. I work at a physical therapist office and one of the therapists diagnosed it as a stress fracture, so just time off, and refrain from hyper flexing the joint. Says it make take months to a year, so I guess I just have to be careful. Wrist guards it is!!


----------



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

trackrabbit21 said:


> Great that you had it sorted out. I'm guessing it was some scar tissue as well that got broken up. I work at a physical therapist office and one of the therapists diagnosed it as a stress fracture, so just time off, and refrain from hyper flexing the joint. Says it make take months to a year, so I guess I just have to be careful. Wrist guards it is!!


That's good that it's just a stress fracture. It sounds like you'll be good to go next season as long as you take it easy this summer.


----------

